# Construction expo & british columbia construction association



## lookingtoleave (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi
Our family of 5 would like to move to BC , we have 3 girls 9, 6 & 3 yrs old, my husband is a Project Manager/ Estimator / Quantity Surveyor and hope to go employer sponsored, there is a jobs expo coming up that the BC construction Assoc are regularly at and we were wandering if anyone has had any success finding employment through them ? 
Thanks in advance
Ps we wouldn't rule out other areas in Canada either !


----------



## Gibjam (Sep 6, 2013)

lookingtoleave said:


> Hi
> Our family of 5 would like to move to BC , we have 3 girls 9, 6 & 3 yrs old, my husband is a Project Manager/ Estimator / Quantity Surveyor and hope to go employer sponsored, there is a jobs expo coming up that the BC construction Assoc are regularly at and we were wandering if anyone has had any success finding employment through them ?
> Thanks in advance
> Ps we wouldn't rule out other areas in Canada either !


Hi lookingtoleave,
I can tell you if you haven't already established on the forum, the Quantity Surveying discipline doesn't exist in Canada. 

Depending on your Husbands preference regarding being officed based or onsite may influence his choice of role being Project Management and Estimating. What you will find in Canada is that the PM undertakes subcontractor valuations, manages change control etc, which normal falls to the QS in the UK, as well as managing works on site.


----------

